# the ALL NEW theTurtleRoom.com



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 18, 2013)

We launched a beautiful new site today. This is just the beginning of things to come! Here's to a good 2013 season!

http://theturtleroom.com


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow!
I love your mission statement and all the education resources. And your individual projects. 
And your twitter feeds flickering is way cool. LOVE. : )


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2013)

I love the site, however it took an awful long time to load on my computer. I looked at the clock when I first clicked on the link and it said 4:14p. When it finally had all the pictures opened and it was fully loaded, it was 4:17p. And my computer is pretty fast.


----------



## wellington (Mar 18, 2013)

Very cool. Mine took a while to load too. I guess it's just lots of info and pics.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know guys. I think part of it is because its new and the page cache hasn't built up yet. I have something else I will try for performance if it isn't better by the end of the week.

BeeBee, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## terryo (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the site. It came right up for me.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 18, 2013)

Its fantastic. I like it a lot. Now can you redo mine


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 19, 2013)

terryo said:


> Love the site. It came right up for me.



Thanks. I had also been running a script in the background to make sure all my images were linking properly, which would have slowed it down. I find its churning along pretty good this morning. It should only get better as more people visit, too.



tortadise said:


> Its fantastic. I like it a lot. Now can you redo mine



Thanks, Kelly! I'd be glad to give you hand, for some fair price, I could probably do more than "give you a hand", too!  And my wife would probably love for me to bring in something! hahahaha


----------



## tortadise (Mar 19, 2013)

theTurtleRoom said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Love the site. It came right up for me.
> ...




LOL. I bet she would. Im still trying to get use to the wordpress thing. I really like it though. Just kinda gets confusing to me when I want to get all fancy with widgetts and encryption.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 19, 2013)

tortadise said:


> theTurtleRoom said:
> 
> 
> > terryo said:
> ...



I did notice you switched over. Really easy to work with. Using a premium theme really helps with widgets, etc. I typically buy mine from themeforest.net. This one is called Inovado. I did a lot of my own css and added a lot of features on top of that, too. One can't even really tell its that theme!


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 20, 2013)

Really excited about the new site. Steve has done such a great job with it.


----------

